# Anybody have experience with Chihiros RGB sereis !!



## Abhishankar Adhikary

Hi All,

Any idea about Chihiros RGB sereis !!

Also what's the difference between Chihiros RGB series  & Chihiros New A-Series !!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## niknaksky

I think the A series is a full sectrum white and the rgb as more colours  I am trying to decide between the two at the moment.

Had a look around online and cant seem to find much first hand experiance.


----------



## Planted Bows

I have the a series and it's a beautiful bit of kit. Its been on my tank a week and see a huge difference in my plants. I have perling and far better growth from the mosses and monte carlo j have in there 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS

Hi,

I'm actually testing the chihiros 60cm RgB on my 60F, colors are awesome!

Here's some pics;


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary

Hi thanks guys.

Hi CooKieS,

Looks great........how about your plants !!

Would you mind to tell me from where you bought it and how much cost it !!

Thanks


----------



## CooKieS

Too soon to tell for the plants, but seems ok for now!

Got it from an HK eBay seller for 80€, good price.


----------



## Halley

Can it be hung from the ceiling? Also is it dimmable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley

Also - is it extendable - my tank is 66cm long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbaker

Yes they are extendable, you would need the RGB-60 which is For 60~80cm long tanks.


----------



## Abhishankar Adhikary

And also it's dimmable as I have seen their website.


----------



## NeOXinHuH

Any feedback? i'm currently trying to decide between RGB and A-Series


----------



## Shinobi

I got the A-series plus and am very pleased with it so far. I noticed in some of the RGB marketing pictures they had used 4 RGB for 1 planted tank - so not so sure how well i grows plants (?) the A-series is working wonders so far IMO. Feel free to check out my journal for pictures


----------



## NeOXinHuH

my new tank is 60x30x35 so the Plus may be too much 9600L/60=160L per litter that's way too much 
I would say the normal A Series would be enough.

There is so low information about the rgb series atm.


----------



## Shinobi

NeOXinHuH said:


> my new tank is 60x30x35 so the Plus may be too much 9600L/60=160L per litter that's way too much
> I would say the normal A Series would be enough.
> 
> There is so low information about the rgb series atm.


It comes with a dimmer - I found that the plus makes a nice equal distribution of light in a ADA 60p


----------



## Cor

There is very little information on this RGB. And don't escpect any further information by our sponsor beqause he is just a retailer...
I'v been informed by other online stores the following information:

RGB30 suitable for 30~45cm tank   25W   3750 Lumen
RGB45 suitable for45~60cm tank    37W   5550 Lumen
RGB60 suitable for 60~80cm tank    50W   7500 Lumen


----------



## NeOXinHuH

I believe they are booth a good solution, but my concern is related with the plant development, atm I'm sure that booth A and A Plus are a great choice.
My only doubt is if the RGB in the same level, the only way to find out is wait for users feedback.

I may order the plus version then


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Does anyone have more experience with the chihiros RGB, I have a 45cm A series plus but want to look at getting a RGB for my 60cm tank, any reviews would be great.


----------



## NeOXinHuH

I found this review 

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

Interesting, I ended up going with the A-Series Plus, I already had one and I am very happy with it, extremely bright / powerful, I had my doubts on how bright the RGB light is.


----------



## Cor

Received mine yesterday. So this weekend will be testing time.
Will do some review later on.


----------



## Cor

I've recieved the RGB light so here's a little review.

Assembly is easy, although there is no description included. At assembly I've noticed that he acrylic brackets are to big for the glas of my tank (5mm). So I can't tighten them.
Need longer screws or I have to fill it up with something to make it stable enough...

The rgb-unit itself is holding his place by 4 adjustable metal houlders. To be sure that the rgb-unit won't move I've conected 4 small rubbers. So the unit will stay in place. 




So time for light testing;
The package came with a standard manual controller for the light levels and I've ordered also an remote controller separately.

On the all the websites I could find, there is mentiond that the remote controller has 7 different level brightness. But this remote controller has 8 different levels!
And I found out that the only the wired dimmer has 7 different levels...

Next thing is measuring the lux values in various places at the bottom But something I've noticed: The remote controller gives a flickering light at level 1 to 5. There is no constant lux!
I found out beqause I've used a LUX tester. At the naked eye you won't see any disdurbance, but the lux meter showed flickering and there's no constant lux. On level 6 7 and 8 the light is constant.

I've read several complains about the controllers from chihoros lights. In most of the cases the new replacement is working fine. So I've contacted the retailer for an replacement. And he will send me one asap.
I've did the same testing with the wired dimmer, and  there is no flickering and all the 7 levels are in constant lux. So this is good.

There is no reliable info about the lumens or par readings for the lights.
Some retailers mentioned the 30cm RGB for about 1000 lumens, and some other retailers speaks about 3750 lumens... 



It's difficult to find information about such thing as Lumen.
And PAR messurments? Please feel free to post them in your comments. Still not found them. If the rgb is any good for growht?
Don't know yet.  

 Time will tell by trail and error, so I'll keep you posted and place here a link for a new journal to come.

cheers, Cor


----------



## tmiravent

Added some info about Chihiros RGB (60cm)
take a look:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...tlight-twinstar-rgb-the-power-of-light.43178/

cheers


----------



## NeOXinHuH

I just received mine A 601 Plus and unfortunately came without wired dimmer, scratched and the led strips are lose so is DOA.

I filmed to serve as prof
https://1drv.ms/v/s!AjBnEcMC-D2T0H-ZexWM8rmE31dg


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

NeOXinHuH said:


> I just received mine A 601 Plus and unfortunately came without wired dimmer, scratched and the led strips are lose so is DOA.
> 
> I filmed to serve as prof
> https://1drv.ms/v/s!AjBnEcMC-D2T0H-ZexWM8rmE31dg



Thats no good! I received my A 601 Plus the other day, the paper stickers they use to cover the ends of the LEDs / Wires are so cheap and when the light is running the glue on the cheap paper sicker heats up and they just drop off, my 450 plus had better plastic stickers... Also had a dimmer DOA, quality control isnt high obviously, wouldnt be to bad if shipping replacements etc didnt take about one month.


----------



## NeOXinHuH

Yes i noticed that the stickers are just glued paper that will fall off soon or later.

they should test the unit before send it, now i will have to wait 1 month for replacement.


----------



## tmiravent

NeOXinHuH said:


> I just received mine A 601 Plus and unfortunately came without wired dimmer, scratched and the led strips are lose so is DOA. I filmed to serve as profhttps://1drv.ms/v/s!AjBnEcMC-D2T0H-ZexWM8rmE31dg



_Not very lucky, too much stuff not right for factory defect..._



NeOXinHuH said:


> Yes i noticed that the stickers are just glued paper that will fall off soon or later.
> they should test the unit before send it, now i will have to wait 1 month for replacement.



_That is a design problem, not tested before selling!
My RGB also heats more than A-serie's.
1 Month..._



doylecolmdoyle said:


> Thats no good! I received my A 601 Plus the other day, the paper stickers they use to cover the ends of the LEDs / Wires are so cheap and when the light is running the glue on the cheap paper sicker heats up and they just drop off, my 450 plus had better plastic stickers... Also had a dimmer DOA, quality control isnt high obviously, wouldnt be to bad if shipping replacements etc didnt take about one month.



_The dimmer is very simple (and cheap), sometimes it doesn't work. Not good, but can happen...
You can get electronic fails in all brand's!  I already saw fail's in top aquarium brands. The cheaper tend to have more defective unit's percentage, not funny when you get one!
Some Brand's (and shops) have good support others not. That's also part of the price we pay.
1 month is no good but (if there's no stock near) is not much different from other brand's.
When things go this way we contact the shop/seller and pray...
Thanks for reporting, good to know before buying, is very usefull for others!
Cheers_


----------



## Halley

Cor said:


> I've recieved the RGB light so here's a little review.
> 
> Assembly is easy, although there is no description included. At assembly I've noticed that he acrylic brackets are to big for the glas of my tank (5mm). So I can't tighten them.
> Need longer screws or I have to fill it up with something to make it stable enough...
> 
> The rgb-unit itself is holding his place by 4 adjustable metal houlders. To be sure that the rgb-unit won't move I've conected 4 small rubbers. So the unit will stay in place.
> 
> 
> 
> So time for light testing;
> The package came with a standard manual controller for the light levels and I've ordered also an remote controller separately.
> 
> On the all the websites I could find, there is mentiond that the remote controller has 7 different level brightness. But this remote controller has 8 different levels!
> And I found out that the only the wired dimmer has 7 different levels...
> 
> Next thing is measuring the lux values in various places at the bottom But something I've noticed: The remote controller gives a flickering light at level 1 to 5. There is no constant lux!
> I found out beqause I've used a LUX tester. At the naked eye you won't see any disdurbance, but the lux meter showed flickering and there's no constant lux. On level 6 7 and 8 the light is constant.
> 
> I've read several complains about the controllers from chihoros lights. In most of the cases the new replacement is working fine. So I've contacted the retailer for an replacement. And he will send me one asap.
> I've did the same testing with the wired dimmer, and  there is no flickering and all the 7 levels are in constant lux. So this is good.
> 
> There is no reliable info about the lumens or par readings for the lights.
> Some retailers mentioned the 30cm RGB for about 1000 lumens, and some other retailers speaks about 3750 lumens...
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to find information about such thing as Lumen.
> And PAR messurments? Please feel free to post them in your comments. Still not found them. If the rgb is any good for growht?
> Don't know yet.
> 
> Time will tell by trail and error, so I'll keep you posted and place here a link for a new journal to come.
> 
> cheers, Cor



Is there attachments so you can hang the led from the ceiling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

Halley said:


> Is there attachments so you can hang the led from the ceiling?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, there are specially designed Hang-on Kits available for the RGB.
Single and double version. Will cost about 10,-


----------



## Halley

Cor said:


> Yes, there are specially designed Hang-on Kits available for the RGB.
> Single and double version. Will cost about 10,-



Great - is there a hook on the led as I already have something hanging from the ceiling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

No hook, you need to buy the kit which has two plastic plates you attach to the end of the led lights and these plates have a mount for the wire etc.


----------



## Halley

Thanks for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeOXinHuH

Replacement unit just arrived and it's perfect now.


----------



## Progen

Photo please!


----------



## Gary Murphy

any updates on the Chihiros RGB?


----------



## Planted Bows

I'm looking for the same reviews 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

I've got one; the RGB30. But still to soon to give a update. Bequase I just started 10 days ago...
Plants are doing fine and growing fast, dimmer is working fine, but so far so good


----------



## Planted Bows

What size tank are you using it on bud?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

Use it on an 40cm (40x25x25) on dimmer level 3 of 7.
From RGB to soil is prox 30cm


----------



## Planted Bows

Cor said:


> Use it on an 40cm (40x25x25) on dimmer level 3 of 7.
> From RGB to soil is prox 30cm


I have a 40x40x40 so depth wouldn't be far off but its just the width that bothers me. I have the aquasky version on it right now on highest setting and doesn't seem to light the whole tank. Would you mind putting a picture up please so I can see it  

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor

here you go, my currents set-up and a previeuw of an new journal


----------



## Planted Bows

Where did you yer those white props from? That's exactly what I was hoping the spread looks like. Will have to go ahead and purchase one now. Would be great if you could let me know where you got those white props from?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmiravent

Hi,
i also have one RGB60!




My small review, (bad) things that could be better:
- heats to much for my taste (in full power),
- less power than Serie A, i'm using a extra 'spot' for rotalas
- difuser, could be better!
- Twinstar RGB looks brighter to eye, and heats less (have to check consumption)

things that i like in this one:
- color, i prefer the Chihiros color (this one is subjective) more 'similar' to ADA RGB
- better color balance, 3 channels show some equilibrium. But could be improved a bit more in next 'edition'
- flexible in height and different tank sizes! Work's perfectly.
- Very light and thin!  doesn't bugs my view
- dimmer very simple and smart! In the middle you've got half power! Very nice.
- I measured 40W...

This is my kid tank, extra 6W led for rotalas (sorry for phone pics):
















cheers


----------



## Cor

Planted Bows said:


> Where did you yer those white props from? That's exactly what I was hoping the spread looks like. Will have to go ahead and purchase one now. Would be great if you could let me know where you got those white props from?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Those props are DIY

Beqause if I use the regular acrylic-bracket there's no space to mount my HOB filter on the side. (Dennerle Scapers flow) So I've used some styreen plates and glued them with 'nail-remover'. There's a chemical reaction and the plates are melted together,so it's a very strong construction


----------



## Gary Murphy

I was looking at getting the Chihiros A Series Plus but think the lighting is a bit bright and not very good for red plants. I really like the colors on the RGB Series but main concern is it classed as high light? I was going to have it over an ADA 60p.


----------



## tmiravent

Gary Murphy said:


> I was looking at getting the Chihiros A Series Plus but think the lighting is a bit bright and not very good for red plants. I really like the colors on the RGB Series but main concern is it classed as high light? I was going to have it over an ADA 60p.



The A plus, i didn't test, but the others yes! (compare with ADA aquasky)

Check here:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/
cheers


----------



## Gary Murphy

Bit of a newbie when it comes to LEDS as ive only ever used T5's 

I currently have a dutch scape so was concerned the A series might be a bit white and not bring out the colors. But the RGB series has lower PAR and mainly concerned how it would do with high light plants.

Also is it important in LEDS to have reds and greens in them or is that mainly there for our viewing?


----------



## tmiravent

Gary Murphy said:


> Bit of a newbie when it comes to LEDS as ive only ever used T5's
> I currently have a dutch scape so was concerned the A series might be a bit white and not bring out the colors. But the RGB series has lower PAR and mainly concerned how it would do with high light plants.
> Also is it important in LEDS to have reds and greens in them or is that mainly there for our viewing?



As discussed many times (here and in other forums) PAR is a pretty good way to see how much light plants get.
Color is important to plants but very 'low influence' when comparing to the amount of photons. Barr and others say this many times!
RGB fixtures and the 'state of the art' in these days, others continue to prefer HQI. 
Plants will grow perfectly with both (led, hqi, T5's), so the taste of the aquascaper is the key. 
Choose the one you prefer to see in your tank.

Remember that a fixture is not only power! Construction, security, design, coverage, etc play an important role:
Usually you get for what you pay for! Don't expect miracles from cheapest light's.
If you have the opportunity to put your eyes and hands in a ADA RGB you'll see, it's like a Porsche! (maybe not expensive for the gear that you take home...)
cheers


----------



## Cor

I notice the following drawback of this RGB light.
Due to the heat formation, the plastic cover plate deforms, and thus "sag/ prolapse" It's hard to make a clear picture of it, this is the best pic I can show.


 
Not sure if I'm happy about this...


----------



## tmiravent

Cor said:


> I notice the following drawback of this RGB light.
> Due to the heat formation, the plastic cover plate deforms, and thus "sag/ prolapse" It's hard to make a clear picture of it, this is the best pic I can show.
> View attachment 108202
> Not sure if I'm happy about this...



My deformed also!
Doesn't affect the quality or direction of light, but it's not nice...
The plastic (diffuser) doesn't seem to be very quality, or not thought for the heat...


----------



## bloskas

you should report that to hinderfeld maybe


----------

